# Hello from London



## KatSommers (May 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm writing the first draft of a novel and hoping to swap notes with people doing the same thing! It's quite a lonely business so I thought it'd be nice to hear what others have to say about it, and how they're coping.

I write a blog about the project, posting something every week on what I'm doing, and any breakthroughs or setbacks along the way. I find it helps me clear my mind, and gives me an incentive to write as much and as often as I can.

At the moment I'm wondering about first readers. Do any of you have a first reader in mind when you write?

Thanks,
Kat


----------



## Gumby (May 25, 2011)

Hi Kat, welcome to the site.


----------



## Nickie (May 25, 2011)

Hi there Kat, and welcome to the forums. As long as my writing is concerned, I am my own first reader. When I read through the text and it pleases me, it's ok. Then my sister has a  peak. She's not afraid to speak her mind, so that counts for criticism.


Nickie


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 25, 2011)

Greetings, Kat, and welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## KatSommers (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Nickie. Do you read your work straight away, or only after you've written a whole draft?



Nickie said:


> Hi there Kat, and welcome to the forums. As long as my writing is concerned, I am my own first reader. When I read through the text and it pleases me, it's ok. Then my sister has a  peak. She's not afraid to speak her mind, so that counts for criticism.
> 
> 
> Nickie


----------



## KatSommers (May 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Lakeside3533 (Mar 30, 2012)

I have about 3 people who read everything I write. I have certain people that read certain types of what I write (I write a lot of different type stuff). They are very gracious to read  what I write but I keep them entertained and only give them things to read that are not too terribly first draft. I write for me, not for a first reader. But I do have a lot of first readers who read my stuff in the interim- Mainly I do it to make sure I'm on the right track.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Neal Ranzoni (Apr 1, 2012)

Lakeside3533 said:


> I write for me, not for a first reader.



That says it all in my opinion. When you start writing for everyone else I think you start making twilight knock offs not true literary art. I write and paint. Its not for anyone else but myself if someone else likes it and wants to make a purchase cool. But I do it for me.


----------



## Potty (Apr 2, 2012)

Is a first reader someone you wave your draft at and go "Oh oh! Look what my minds just farted out onto the page! Read it now or I'll unfriend you."?  If so I make the other half do that. I can usually tell she is enjoying the actual story when she stops correcting my spelling and just reads it. 



> When you start writing for everyone else I think you start making twilight



As for writing for myself? I've said this before; I get a lot of enjoyment from writing... but I'm in it for the money. If I came up with some rubbish like Twilight I would be over the moon... and really rather rich.


----------



## BabaYaga (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome Kat, the nice thing about the forums is that there are a whole lot of first readers here, and none of them are obligated by friendship or marriage to tell you that the sun shines out your butt. I think you should just write what makes you happy... 

And then put vampires in it.


----------

